# Mounting an Intercooler on front



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Well, i need to mount an intercooler and want to put it on the front, i still have to buy it, but the thing is that there isnt much space between the bumper and the radiators.

What did you guys with IC´s do???

What IC size should i get?


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

get one that will fit - they come in all different sizes.


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

what kinda car do you have? that would be a start.

jeff


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

nxchef said:


> what kinda car do you have? that would be a start.
> 
> jeff


Its a sentra B13


----------



## volfan98 (Oct 28, 2002)

I used an intercooler from www.johnnyracecar.com - the 6 inch version. It barely fit across my car with enough room for the 2.5" IC piping. I had to trim my bumper just a little bit to get it to fit in there. I know it's only 2" thick, but I figure the large surface area will make up for it.  

Matt


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

a/c?

if not rip out your a/c condensor and what not that will free up soace if so well cut your bumper cover and fit it in there. theres plenty of room between your bumper cover and radiator.

ask the turbo section on sr20forum.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

nxchef said:


> a/c?
> 
> if not rip out your a/c condensor and what not that will free up soace if so well cut your bumper cover and fit it in there. theres plenty of room between your bumper cover and radiator.
> 
> ask the turbo section on sr20forum.


It has a/c, but im not taking it out. Illl have to take out the bumper


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

ok ill check around over there for you and give you an answer within a day or so.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I just front mounted a stock Blue Bird intercooler.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

nxchef said:


> ok ill check around over there for you and give you an answer within a day or so.


Thanks alot!!!


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

UpChuck said:


> I just front mounted a stock Blue Bird intercooler.


Does it fit right on???


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

the BB IC is actually very thick because of its endtanks and for me it required some massaging of the bumper. when I put my forge in the core is the same size but the endtanks are welded on and made it so much easier to fit. you may consider that, I know you have a b13.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I am using a starion/conquest intercooler with modified end tanks. I had to do some slight trimming on the hood latch support bracket, but other than that it tucked right in between the bumper and radiator. I have pictures on my website of the install. I also have a B13
-dave


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

A lot of guys are using those long narrow ones you can get on ebay.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

dburone said:


> Does it fit right on???


I didnt have any problem with room. But its not really mounted to anything either.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

UpChuck said:


> I didnt have any problem with room. But its not really mounted to anything either.


What size doe it have?? do you have the AC radiator??


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

no. i removed the AC. and im not sure what you mean about size


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

UpChuck said:


> no. i removed the AC. and im not sure what you mean about size


 about the size of the intercooler!! what else??


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

its a stock u12 bluebird top mount intercooler as i stated earlier. ive just front mounted it. im not sure of the dimensions, but they cant be to difficult to find. and if you cant find them, i will measure it when i get off vacation.


----------

